# RAM - Kauf



## vinc5nt (5. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

also ich wollte/muss mir neues Ram kaufen. Zur Zeit hab ich 2x 256 Steine, da der 2te defekt ist, wollte ich den ersten und den 2ten durch einen 512 ersetzten ... nur will ich keine 160€ ausgeben, d.h. kein markenramm bezahlen<->kaufen. 
Kennt jmd gutes und günstiges noname RAm oder gar günstiges kann auch nen namen haben ram, dass gar offiziel oder inoffiziel CL2 hat, kein ja vielleicht draussen CL3 draufstehen, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht auch mit CL2 geht ... gibts ja auch bei DDr Ram.

Naja vielleicht kennt jmd so ein RAM oder anderes günstiges RAM 



vielen dank


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Juli 2002)

512MB PC133 Apacer CL2
SDRAM Speichermodul, 512MB, 133MHz FSB, CL2, Markenmodul
172,00 €
http://www.pcwebstore24.de/pcwebstore24.pl?shopaktion=show;gruppenauswahl=62;artikelauswahl=11572

512MB PC133 Transcend CL2 
SDRAM Speichermodul, 512MB, 133MHz FSB, CL2, Markenmodul
134,00 €
http://www.plonter.de/webcatalog/co...filiate=hartwarehunter&item=136-TS64MLS64V6F2


das is der billigste und einzigste cl2 den ich finden konnte


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Juli 2002)

die sind alle so teuer  ... gibt es denn nicht CL3 die auch auf CL2 laufen ?


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Juli 2002)

kommt immer drauf an wie die verarbbeitet sind, das kann man bei denen nie 100%ig sagen !!

wenn man glück hat gehts, wenn man pech hat zerhauts den ram...dann kannst ihn ja umtauschen, aber der aufwand wäre mir dann doch zu groß


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Juli 2002)

ach wenn der 2 nicht abkann und man auf 3 stellt gehts in die Brüche? 
Wie ist das denn bei dieser anderen Geschwindigkeitseinstellung ... wo man SdRAM, turbo und noch was hat?


PS: hab mit übrigens jetzt 2x256 geholt einer für den alten und einen für den neuen ... ist eigentlich besser weil 1gig sdram ist zu lahm lohnt sich nicht und da ram schnell kaputt geht ist es "günstiger" 2 verschiedene steine zu haben


----------



## sam (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *wenn man pech hat zerhauts den ram...*


so ein quatsch...
wenn du ein cl3-riegelchen auf cl2 setzt, bootet der pc einfach nicht, wenns nicht geht...zerhauen tuts den sicher nicht.


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Juli 2002)

Ich hatte schon panik gekommen ... weil ich mal CL2 ausprobiert hatte und er dann nicht mehr gebootet hatte ... dann hatte ich auf CL3 zurückgesetzt und es ging wieder, aber ich dachte jetzt der/das/die Ram hätte nen schlag wegbekommen. 


Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt aber ist es der/die oder das Ram? und wofür steht ram ?


danke

[edit] ich bin gerade ein Mitglied Brokat geworden *fg* ... wer hatte den die Idee  ? ... ist wirklich lustig, nach Gold kommt Gold mit dem nonplusultra Seide


----------



## sam (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *Ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt aber ist es der/die oder das Ram? und wofür steht ram ?*


*R*andom *A*ccess *M*emory

Memory=*der* speicher
aber "der ram" hört sich blöd an =)
also sag ich "das ram"


----------



## vinc5nt (7. Juli 2002)

das finde ich gut! Ich schließe mich dir an ... wir setzen uns dann quasi wohlwissend über Hindernisse der Deutschen Sprache, der Ästhetik wegen, elegant hinweg. 

hochlebe "Das Ram" 


 danke für die antwort


----------



## sam (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *wir setzen uns dann quasi wohlwissend über Hindernisse der Deutschen Sprache, der Ästhetik wegen, elegant hinweg. *


sehr treffend formuliert... =)


----------

